# Chicken Kiev



## sarah (Mar 12, 2005)

*Ingredients*
2 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1 large egg
2 Tbsp. cold water
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. granulated garlic powder
3/4 tsp. dried dill weed
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup fine dried bread crumbs or saltine crackers
2 cups of olive oil or cooking oil for frying chicken
1/2 medium sliced fresh lemon
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley


*· Method*
Remove all fat from chicken breasts and discard.
Carefully cut chicken breast in half with a sharp knife, but do not cut right through (leaving a hinge on 1 side.) Place open chicken breasts between 2 sheets of wax paper and using a mallet or the flat of a cleaver, pound the chicken carefully until about 1/4 inch thickness or less. Set prepared chicken on a plate separated by wax paper and place in the refrigerator.
In a small bowl, combine softened butter, 1/2 teaspoon of black pepper, 1 teaspoon of granulated garlic powder, mix well to blend.
Spread butter mixture on a piece of aluminum foil into a rectangular shape, about 2 inches by 3 inches and place in freezer for about 1/2 hour or until frozen.
When butter is firm, remove from freezer and cut into 6 equal pieces. Place one piece of butter on each chicken breast at one end. Start to roll chicken over butter, then fold in both sides and continue rolling to encase the butter completely. Secure chicken rolls with skewers or round toothpicks.
In a bowl, beat egg with water until fluffy. In a separate bowl, mix together 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder, 1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed and 1/2 cup flour.
In another bowl, add the dried bread crumbs.
Coat chicken rolls with seasoned flour. Now dip chicken rolls in egg mixture, then dip and coat with bread crumbs. 
Place coated chicken in a shallow dish and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes to chill or longer if desired.
Add 2 cups of vegetable oil or olive oil into a frying pan and heat to medium-high heat.
Carefully place chicken rolls into heated oil and fry for about 5 minutes on each side or until done and golden brown. To test for doneness, cut into 1 rolled chicken to make sure there is no pink showing.
Serve immediatley, garnished with lemon twists and parsley.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good Sarah. Is this TNT?


----------



## sarah (Mar 12, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Looks good Sarah. Is this TNT?


 whats tnt?:?:


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry, Tried and True.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

*slapping forehead*  I saw it alongside the Jambalaya recipe and thought it was the heat index!


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL! You aren't alone lindatooo, I had to have that one explained to me recently too. We used to have one of those Abbreviation charts posted somewhere....


----------



## sarah (Mar 12, 2005)

guess what alix! i've been eating this chicken all my life,and its one of my most favs,i saw rachael ray make it the other day on tv,her recipe was ok too,but i just wanted to make sure if it was authentic,so this morning i've been looking at different russian recipe sites,and i came across this one,it looked very good to me,so i posted it and i havent tried it yet,but i'm gonna make it for dinner tomorrow night,lets see how it goes


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool! Yes please, post your results.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2005)

This recipe is more versatile than it looks.  In the first place, the method is used to make everything from Chicken Cordon Bleau, to Rouladden.  You just adjust the filling recipe.  And you don't have to stick to the authentic spices and herbs.  You can make an herb butter using vertually any of your favorite herbs and spices that go well with poultry.  

Like I say, and practice.  Find a great recipe that you really enjoy, then make it yours.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sarah (Mar 15, 2005)

alright,i made it last night,and it turned out great,actually i tried the easier version,i.e,Rachael Ray's recipe...it was sooo good,my husband loved it...


----------

